# please your opion about this kennel



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

I found this kennel. What do you think? Looks good i think!!

Dog Days Kennel ? American Pit Bull Terriers


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

That dog looks like an XL Am Bully


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> That dog looks like an XL Am Bully


That dog doesn't resemble the ABKC Standard for an XL American Bully, to me.

This is an XL American Bully, according to the site.









http://theabkcdogs.org/breeds/american-bully/xl/


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Celestial88 said:


> That dog doesn't resemble the ABKC Standard for an XL American Bully, to me.
> 
> This is an XL American Bully, according to the site.
> 
> ...


It is done by height. There are several XL Am Bullies that look like the dog from that kennel. My point was is that dog is very tall from that picture.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Overall doesn't look very American Bully like to me. I realized the XL is done by size, but still. Resembles an UKC APBT.



> My point was is that dog is very tall from that picture.


Well they did say they are UKC APBTs, not ABKC American Bullys.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I think it's rather difficult to judge a kennel just by it's website. You need to actually go out and see the dogs in person and talk to the owner's of the kennel and ask a lot of questions. Do your homework first so your prepared to ask all the important questions you need to know before buying a dog from them. Find out what these guys do with their dogs besides breed them. I could never just buy a dog I haven't laid my hands on I need to see the dog in person and meet the parents that is important at least to me.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I think it's rather difficult to judge a kennel just by it's website. You need to actually go out and see the dogs in person and talk to the owner's of the kennel and ask a lot of questions. Do your homework first so your prepared to ask all the important questions you need to know before buying a dog from them. Find out what these guys do with their dogs besides breed them. I could never just buy a dog I haven't laid my hands on I need to see the dog in person and meet the parents that is important at least to me.


Word! Good advice, Sadie!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sadie said:


> I think it's rather difficult to judge a kennel just by it's website. You need to actually go out and see the dogs in person and talk to the owner's of the kennel and ask a lot of questions. Do your homework first so your prepared to ask all the important questions you need to know before buying a dog from them. Find out what these guys do with their dogs besides breed them. I could never just buy a dog I haven't laid my hands on I need to see the dog in person and meet the parents that is important at least to me.


:goodpost::thumbsup:

Definitely, it's easy to lie and hide things on a website.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

On one hand they say they are the original style APBTs and then they go on to say they have their own trademarked colour and that they have a trademarked lack of aggression. Don't get me wrong, I'm sure the dogs themselves are fine and if you're looking for a UKC type dog then you could probably do worse but personally I think they have some misleading statements on their site.

And yes, Sadie is completely correct.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

I took a look at the puppies, for whatever it's worth... they were blue. I'm not an expert, but aren't pretty much all 'blue' dogs AM Bullies ?
I do know there are classic and standard AM Bullies registered as APBT's.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The color Blue is also very popular in the American Staffordshire Terrier as well as a Staffy bull terrier. Because the Ambullies do have staff and apbt blood in them that is how this color shows up in the American Bully gene pool as well. Not all blue dogs are American Bullies it can show up in staff's and while it's rare blue does show up in the APBT on occasion.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Haha, here comes the lock! But no, just because a dog is blue doesn't automatically make it an Am Bully. There are many threads on this topic.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Blue is also a very popular in the American Staffordshire Terrier color as well as a Staffy bull terrier. Because the Ambullies do have staff and apbt blood in them that is how this color shows up in the American Bully gene pool as well. Not all blue dogs are American Bullies it can show up in staff's and while it's rare blue does show up in the APBT on occasion.














aus_staffy said:


> Haha, here comes the lock! But no, just because a dog is blue doesn't automatically make it an Am Bully. There are many threads on this topic.


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

I spoke with them and they were very nice. They do health test and temperament test before they breed with their dogs. They also asked me a lot of questions and that is a good thing. Before i buy a puppy i'll visit the kennel to speak the breeder personal and to see the parents.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Celestial88;415132
Well they did say they are UKC APBTs said:


> Doesnt really mean anything my ambullys are UKC APBT as well  check out the blood lines , if you can get them post them up. I think some of there dogs look am bully as well JMO


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

are you planning to show ? if so , a quick look at thier ped will tell you almost all you want to know . if you dont see alotta CH in there then nothing proven either way . 
if your just lookin for a pet .. better alternatives.
honestly , a ped will tell you tons. ( with some help from the right people)


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

to me , the fact that they make a deal abotu the color and the fact that iots blue makes me wonder .. i shiver a lil when one of thier main points is that they are blue ...


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Doesnt really mean anything my ambullys are UKC APBT as well  check out the blood lines , if you can get them post them up. I think some of there dogs look am bully as well JMO


Sorry didn't think my wording through. I realize American Bullys can be registered to UKC. I just said that to suggest they were leaning towards the UKC look that the ABKC look.:thumbsup:


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's a link to their Pedigrees. Some have several CH and GRCH
http://www.dogdayskennel.com/Pedigree.htm


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya you canhave am bullys that conform to the UKC look as well it doesnt mean they are APBT 100% however being said we cant say they arent either, havig a look at the peds will help that question. as for the comment above saying you need to see CH is the names of the ancestors if you want a show dog I disagree. You may have better chances at producing show quality dogs from 2 proven dogs but even then they can throw pups that dont conform to the standards or have flaws where a breeding from 2 dogs who havent shown or havent got the CH title can throw a show quality dog. Look at the flaws and form of both parents when picking , there are alot of CH dogs out there with flaws so Id be more into looking at the parents and the actual pup then just decideing off of papers. again JMO.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> ya you canhave am bullys that conform to the UKC look as well it doesnt mean they are APBT 100% however being said we cant say they arent either, havig a look at the peds will help that question. as for the comment above saying you need to see CH is the names of the ancestors if you want a show dog I disagree. You may have better chances at producing show quality dogs from 2 proven dogs but even then they can throw pups that dont conform to the standards or have flaws where a breeding from 2 dogs who havent shown or havent got the CH title can throw a show quality dog. Look at the flaws and form of both parents when picking , there are alot of CH dogs out there with flaws so Id be more into looking at the parents and the actual pup then just decideing off of papers. again JMO.


Wow you were typing that super fast Rangel Dangel! lol 
I agree though!!!! Good post girl!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I think they are UCK style APBT. As a matter a fact they almost look alot lik e my Dooney if he were never conditioned.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I see several breedings of dogs doing what looks to be nothing. I am wonder what if anything they do with their dogs to feel the need to have so many breeding planned. Very few pedigrees had titled dogs and they had minimal titled dogs that where also further back gens not recent ones. 3 basics of just looking at achievements of the dogs, builds of the dogs and pedigrees I see no reason to be breeding any of them, at least not so many breeding's planned. I also see nothing that makes those puppies worth $1200.00.............


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> I see several breedings of dogs doing what looks to be nothing. I am wonder what if anything they do with their dogs to feel the need to have so many breeding planned. Very few pedigrees had titled dogs and they had minimal titled dogs that where also further back gens not recent ones. 3 basics of just looking at achievements of the dogs, builds of the dogs and pedigrees I see no reason to be breeding any of them, at least not so many breeding's planned. I also see nothing that makes those puppies worth $1200.00.............


That is basically what I was going to say... lol I couldn't even find the "males" "females" section to showcase their stock. I couldn't find the peds either. To me it looks like they are just peddling pups.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> That is basically what I was going to say... lol I couldn't even find the "males" "females" section to showcase their stock. I couldn't find the peds either. To me it looks like they are just peddling pups.


She has Ruffin lines she says. The peds are linked by a member a couple post up.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

oh ok thanks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO that kennel is very laughable!!! They have misinformation all over the website! They are nothing more than a BYB kennel and how they portray the dogs proves it. The boast about having 105 PR's in the dogs pedigree, here is what they say....

_Steel is Purple Ribbon registered with the UKC. He has more than 105 Purple Ribbon, Champion and Grand Champion relatives in his lineage. Steel is 100% Ruffian. He has won 1st Place in conformation competition in the UKC sanctioned Great Southern Kennel Club, 2 time 3rd place winner for conformation in the same club, 2 time 3rd place conformation winner in the UKC sanctioned Mississippi State APBT Club and 1 time 4th place winner in the same club. Steel weighs 75 lbs in top form and is UKC and ADBA registered. _

We all know that using PR' in any way is just a way that BYB's use to gain some notoriety. Then they have a page that boasts about their champions but yet the high lighted area above says all their dog accomplishments which is NOTHING! 1 1st place win does not make a dog worthy to breed. Also the 3rd and 4th places could be by default from lack of competition and biased on the look of the dogs I would guess default.
Come on this kennel is breeding pets and they are not very good at it the dogs really lack breed type and not UKC standard.

and the last thing.... WOW look how many dogs they are going to breed this year holy cow!
Breeding Pairs & Available Puppies

There are much better kennels out their I would not pay 100 for anything in their kennel.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

dogs don't look bully to me at all...
i couldn't see the section for the males or females that i was looking for...maybe i had trouble navigating thru the site...look like ukc dogs to me...
my opinion...not my cup of tea...but best of luck to you


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

they are not even UKC standard you can't even say UKC dogs.... they look like BYB dogs to me..... lol


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I didn't like that when I saw it either.(PR boasting) And I didn't fully navigate the site, I gave a quick peek earlier. I just saw the breeding page and W O W. I didn't see anything I really liked about the dogs, definitely don't resemble dogs UKC dogs that I've seen who were from good breeders.

Like they stated above, they didn't really show any signs of actively showing and titling dogs. I personally wouldn't even consider breeding a dog unless it had a CH title, conformed to standard, had good overall structure, no genetic health issues, and a sound temperament. I also did not see any health test on their site.

Well that's what I got now that I looked at the site more. Sorry for any typos, I'm getting through this quick before my break is over.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

bottom of the barrel junk IMHO. what is it you're wanting
bully's or apbt's? seems you got your heart set on this
kennel. you could do much better than those mouth breathing
couch potatoes.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Honestly- they just look like regular pets. Nothing worth spending that much on. There are plenty of kennels that have more to offer. Good luck


----------



## SOLOE (Feb 25, 2011)

Sadie said it all in the 1st page, you gotta look at the dog in person....pictures aren't a real reliable source....good advice sadie


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> LMAO that kennel is very laughable!!! They have misinformation all over the website! They are nothing more than a BYB kennel and how they portray the dogs proves it. The boast about having 105 PR's in the dogs pedigree, here is what they say....
> 
> _Steel is Purple Ribbon registered with the UKC. He has more than 105 Purple Ribbon, Champion and Grand Champion relatives in his lineage. Steel is 100% Ruffian. He has won 1st Place in conformation competition in the UKC sanctioned Great Southern Kennel Club, 2 time 3rd place winner for conformation in the same club, 2 time 3rd place conformation winner in the UKC sanctioned Mississippi State APBT Club and 1 time 4th place winner in the same club. Steel weighs 75 lbs in top form and is UKC and ADBA registered. _
> 
> ...


i love how people throw around 'PR' like is some kind of big accomplishment


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Doesnt really mean anything my ambullys are UKC APBT as well  check out the blood lines , if you can get them post them up. I think some of there dogs look am bully as well JMO


The told me they were apbt.


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

motocross308 said:


> are you planning to show ? if so , a quick look at thier ped will tell you almost all you want to know . if you dont see alotta CH in there then nothing proven either way .
> if your just lookin for a pet .. better alternatives.
> honestly , a ped will tell you tons. ( with some help from the right people)


No, i dont want to show.


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

PFFF....it hard to find a good kennel. Okay, i'll go futher with my search thank yoy for your opion.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Look for a kennel with more accomplishments and less babble. Someone who is actually doing something with their dogs will put that info out front, not keep it a secret. Believe me, I know; we are _proud_ of what we do and want to share that with others. So if you see a kennel that doesn't publicize their titles or health-testing, its 99.9% of the time because they don't have any.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> Look for a kennel with more accomplishments and less babble. Someone who is actually doing something with their dogs will put that info out front, not keep it a secret. Believe me, I know; we are _proud_ of what we do and want to share that with others. So if you see a kennel that doesn't publicize their titles or health-testing, its 99.9% of the time because they don't have any.


This is what i was getting at when i asked you to look at a ped . a ped can give you a good idea what they are trying to do ... if you dont see alot of titled dogs and some kinfa direction in the breeding , you know they have no clue and just want money ... most breeders i have met are trying to breed a better dog .. not make money. go to a show , talk with people ... try and find a show breeder that has either a litter on the ground or one coming and let them know your interested in some pet quality pups . most of the time , you will get pointed the same way by multiple people and then you know you have a good chance at being in the right place. Talk to the breeders , a good indication is if they are more worried about you being qualified to care for thier baby rather than trying to sell you a dog . and i think you will find a much higher quality for less money.

there are alot of clues you can use to see if they are good .. not failsafe but you can get a feel
do they want to get to know you ?
do they ask you about your exp with the breed and what you plan to do with the pup?
do they mention that pet quality pups must be spay / nuetered?
if they only breed every few years you can figure they are doing whats right for momma dog. 
do they health test?
thats just what i looked for 
im in no way an expert but my point of view being that i had just recieved my 1st show pup not that long ago and my oddessy that lead me to brock.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

i know this seems like a ton of trouble for a pup but your looking for a member of the family that will be with you for 12- 15 years god willing.Its worth it!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I wouldn't even worry about finding a breeder with a breeding coming up. Find a breeder you like who is doing the right thing and who maintains a good reputation among those knowledgeable in the breed. Then get on their waiting list for whatever they may have in the future. Or ask if they can refer you to breeders who are similar to them. Or if you really aren't looking to show and don't want to wait, consider adopting a rescue dog.


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> I wouldn't even worry about finding a breeder with a breeding coming up. Find a breeder you like who is doing the right thing and who maintains a good reputation among those knowledgeable in the breed. Then get on their waiting list for whatever they may have in the future. Or ask if they can refer you to breeders who are similar to them. Or if you really aren't looking to show and don't want to wait, consider adopting a rescue dog.


I can wait....that's no problem.


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

motocross308 said:


> i know this seems like a ton of trouble for a pup but your looking for a member of the family that will be with you for 12- 15 years god willing.Its worth it!


I know! But America is a totaly new area for me so i need a little help. I my own country i know who are the best and bad breeders are.


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

motocross308 said:


> This is what i was getting at when i asked you to look at a ped . a ped can give you a good idea what they are trying to do ... if you dont see alot of titled dogs and some kinfa direction in the breeding , you know they have no clue and just want money ... most breeders i have met are trying to breed a better dog .. not make money. go to a show , talk with people ... try and find a show breeder that has either a litter on the ground or one coming and let them know your interested in some pet quality pups . most of the time , you will get pointed the same way by multiple people and then you know you have a good chance at being in the right place. Talk to the breeders , a good indication is if they are more worried about you being qualified to care for thier baby rather than trying to sell you a dog . and i think you will find a much higher quality for less money.
> 
> there are alot of clues you can use to see if they are good .. not failsafe but you can get a feel
> do they want to get to know you ?
> ...


Ohhh..i'm sorry...didn't know what you meant with ped...pedigree right? I live in Holland so it's a bit difficult for me to go to a show in the us. Yhe Pitbull is a very rare breed in my country and the most people don't have knowlegde about the breed. That's also the reason why i'm looking for a breeder in the us.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

AHH DIDNT notice that you wer not from here .


----------

